# How to remove a perm?



## Blondbabe0511 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Ok. I got a perm about 3 months ago and now i want it out. I was told to use another perm treatment and just comb it out and not use the rollers. Does anyone know if this works or have a better solution?*


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2007)

yes you can do that it's called a reverse perm.. i had it done befor but i went to a salon she use a conditioning perm solution from the matrix biolage line and my hair wasnt damage at all..


----------



## lilpinkbunny44 (Jan 13, 2007)

i jus combed mine out it still was a little wavy after but not that bad and i didnt have any frizz or breakage


----------



## Blondbabe0511 (Jan 15, 2007)

Well i ended up doing the reverse perm myself and it worked great. No more curls! And it didn't leave my hair dry or brittle either.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jan 16, 2007)

The only way to truly rid your hair of a perm is to grow it out or cut it off. Adding more perm solution and combing it straight is just overprocessing the hair. The damage may not ppresent itself for a while, but it will definitely show up. Make sure to do a lot of moisturizing deep treatments to keep your hair as healthy as possible while it grows out.


----------



## laurenbusta (Jan 16, 2007)

using another perm and combing the hair instead of using the rods DOES work... i know tons of stylist.. like myself who have used this successfully.. the key is to use a perm that has a conditioning step.. so good luck


----------

